# Opinion on this sunglasses style



## Polishgirl21 (Jun 18, 2015)

I recently came across these sunglasses, I thought they were interesting.

What do you girls think about the style?

This is there Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/diveyed


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the patterns are cute, but the glasses remind me of something you'd see on Jersey Shore.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 18, 2015)

When it comes to sunglasses, the bigger the better in my opinion. I just love the styles that cover up your entire face, so I must say I rather like the shape and size.

HOWEVER! I feel lenses should not be see-though in any way and should completely shield your eyes. Not sure why I feel like this, just a rule I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Polishgirl21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ya, that is true I wish they offered a single pair purchase to at least try them out.  Curious as well to how tinted the glasses are.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice sunglasses. Once when I was looking for sunglasses online, I came across a store which had a huge collection of trendy sunglasses. The best part was all the sunglasses were at wholesale rates. That time I came to know that there are many wholesale fashion sunglasses suppliers that offer best quality sunglasses.


----------



## nainaseth (Nov 15, 2017)

The patterns are cute but it largely depends on your face shape and size. And yes, how tinted the glasses are.


----------



## yasminstar (Apr 30, 2020)

I personally don't like such frames and patterns. I have Oakley for riding and they are simply the best. The model is EVZero™ Blades. WYND Blocker Vert Polarized Sunglasses can also be the best eyewear you've been looking for your motorbike. They come with a plastic frame and a plastic lens. The lenses are polarized meaning they can cut the sunlight glare. So riding in bright conditions with these sunglasses shouldn't be a problem at all. Just look for the model which you like with polarized lenses or dark ones. I also like the polarized from layoners.com.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Aug 20, 2020)

The sunglasses are very imressive as compared to the colors but i think the style of glasses not very attractive  I think ...


----------



## MsLippy (Aug 23, 2020)

They are definitely interesting. Are they the kind that you can fold? They're not really my personal style but I think with the right face shape (and age), they're not hard to pull off.


----------

